# what do you hate?



## catingeorgia (Dec 23, 2010)

just felt hateful today and figured i would let out some aggression. i hate rules and the people who make them. i hate people who lie. i hate promise breakers. i hate whores. i hate jail. i hate death. i hate backstabbers. i hate people who cruise the threads and stick their foot in their mouth every chance they get. i hate cold weather. i hate responsibility. i hate police. i hate rap music. i hate people who talk shit. i hate lonliness. i hate people who act like they're your friend when they're a scumbag. i hate people who don't tip. i hate organized religion. i hate wives. i hate girlfriends. i hate that love is temporary. i hate that there's nobody real and everyone is fake as hell. i hate being the only person in the world. i hate that you only get one chance to get things right...what do you hate??

:fuckoff:


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 23, 2010)

I hate my lack of self esteem. I hate cold weather that isn't complimented by beautiful scenery. I hate people that use dark text on a dark background so I have to highlight the shit to read. I hate not having weed if I had some in the morning. I hate animal abuse and factory farms. I hate waking up from a really steamy dream to realize it may have been provoked by my dog moving in my sleeping bag. I hate having a broken zipper on my sleeping bag. I hate people who won't disscuss why "God bringing salvation" is the only thing that will change the world. I hate God. I hate bills. I hate Gerald from South Park, Kyle's dad. What a fuckin pushover. I hate not having pitch in the morning for coffee booze or nugs if Im out of one of those. I hate treating someone differently just because they are different externally or have different views.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 23, 2010)

dude I could go on for days with this shit. lets see, I hate new nickelodeon cartoons(Wtf, we get it, your never gonna be as great as Rocko's Modern Life) I hate greed, I hate being addicted to stuff, I hate dropping fuckin stitches, I hate getting books wet/dirty right before I finish and return them. I hate the lady at Walmart who asks why I would need to return two things of Olive Oil so quickly, I hate hearing internal manifestations of voices that could just be me gettin made fun of behind my back or it could be a sense of urgency to improve. I hate having stellar hearing due to the fact I hear alotta people make fun of me. I hate getting the munchies on trains. I hate that Dragon's Den venue in NOLA, I hate my hometown (Fuquay Varina, NC) I hate the residents of my hometown. I hate abusive relationships. I hate how everyone on chatroulette is jacking off when Im trying to hold conversations with them. I hate going to church every sunday to hear preachers lecture about how poverty and homelessness are sins. I hate people who dont confront you they just talk in another room in an audible voice untill they realize your right there and can hear them. These same people I also hate for always clearing their damned throats instead of communicating with me when they find a fault in something I am doing.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 23, 2010)

i hate it when people post posts like this and write it in red lettering that's hard to read


----------



## MalloryJen (Dec 23, 2010)

i hate trying to get to the train section of this site and it saying i need more and more posts! If you know about trains and wanna go, let me know.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 23, 2010)

dude... 

chill out and take some psilocybin.

tell me what you love.


i know i'm probably going to get shit about this, but whaat ever...
weight the pros and cons of YOUR life.
shit in one hand, and wish in the other. see which fills up faster.

i'm just saying that there are way more things in life to be happy about than there are to be pissed off about. and i'm not fucking perfect either. i hate a lot of things, but i TRY to look at what i have to be thankful for (doesn't always happen).

"always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 24, 2010)

sorry, i was pretty tanked when i wrote that.


----------



## wartomods (Dec 24, 2010)

i hate that red font, fucks up my eyes, just read two words.


----------



## 3t87 (Jan 5, 2011)

i hate bad acid, ppl that whine on the road and when ppl shit on a box car and walk away from it , put it in a bag or shit in camp for that matter and not make an effor to cover it up.


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate being sick and having to stay home with my screaming mom. I hate having to deal with other people's shit. I hate being allergic to fucking everything. I hate it when people criticise my cooking. I hate my art teacher. I hate washing dishes for ungrateful assholes. I hate hypocrites. I hate stupid TV shows. I hate it when people bitch about each other behind their backs. I hate infected piercings. I hate sexist douchebags. there's more, but I think I'll stop. ah, it feels good to vent.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to agree, those red letters gave me a fucking headache. Who would have knew that red font on black background sux that bad. 

1. The sound of babies crying.
2. Yuppies.
3. Elitist people & groups
4. Gentrification.


----------



## theitchtohitch (Jan 8, 2011)

MalloryJen said:


> i hate trying to get to the train section of this site and it saying i need more and more posts! If you know about trains and wanna go, let me know.


 
You mean after you've been told you need 5 posts, then 10 posts, you need even more? *sigh*


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

I hate this thread. asking people what they hate could cause some problems if it gets racist. I feel this thread is enticing racist bigots to express their hatred here and if this happens then it will just cause some moron to get banned (zero-tolerance for racism) and cause this thread to get deleted.

if your going to speak hatred then keep in mind the forum rules. Squat the Planet Forums - Forum Rules


----------



## LarZ (Jan 9, 2011)

I hate money. I hate tuna salad. I hate trading for shitty acid. I hate people who don't question. I hate that no matter how wrong or how fucked up it is, cops still have guns, batons and handcuffs, not to mention the government and every corporate giant behind them. I hate not having fur, and needing clothes and sleeping gear and shit to survive. I hate when people judge me because of my appearance and I hate when I judge people because of theirs. I hate when people don't fully listen to me, either pay attention or tell me you don't give a shit. I hate when my judgement is swayed by the hormonal/chemical content in my body. I hate hate. I hate when people tell me what I should be doing, and I hate when people tell themselves what they should be doing. I hate when people make decisions based on anything other than what they want.


And to get off topic a bit: I still love life and I still love myself and I still love the natural world and I still love my pup, but it is nice to articulate the things that I'm frustrated with.


----------



## Kal (Dec 19, 2014)

Boulder Co and people who don't know their head from their ass which is Boulder Co.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 19, 2014)

Ooh ooh I got some
I hate being on felony probo and not being able to leave somewhere and seeing a bunch of poseur travelling kids talk shit about how they're leaving and never do it although they're perfectly capable of doing so. I hate southern CA. I hate savannah GA (probly cuz I'm stuck here) I hate shitty cops that think their hard asses and slap you with bullshit charges and steal your shit. I hate being maced for telling shitty jokes. I hate schwagro kids. I hate people that think they're entitled to shit when they're not. I hate homebums that steal from eachother and feed off drama. I hate people that steal from people homeless people especially.


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2014)

LarZ said:


> I hate when people judge me because of my appearance and I hate when I judge people because of theirs



"With open eyes... we render judgment and so strike ourselves blind."
::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 4, 2015)

Gary fuckin Indiana, my ex-wife, politicians, and cops. Oh yeah and jail.


----------



## spectacular (Feb 4, 2015)

more dislike than hate: people who try to force their worldview, people who give unsolicited advice, being forced to move by people, people who are afraid of themselves and lash out at others


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh yeah also people who claim to know how to ride trains then walk up to a mow ( matenence of way) crew in broad daylight asking them train info. Like a bunch of guys changing out rotten ties know which train is going where. Ssorry to rant, recent personal experience.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 4, 2015)

Pheonix said:


> I hate this thread. asking people what they hate could cause some problems if it gets racist. I feel this thread is enticing racist bigots to express their hatred here and if this happens then it will just cause some moron to get banned (zero-tolerance for racism) and cause this thread to get deleted.
> 
> if your going to speak hatred then keep in mind the forum rules. Squat the Planet Forums - Forum Rules


I hate overly pc dickheads who feel the need to prove how nonracist they are every chance they get.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 25, 2015)

I hate when you finally get a motel room and you think "awwww yeaaaa, finally get a shower" and then it's this weak ass dribble of no water pressure. I also hate when you spend the last bit of your change on a jelly filled krispy kreme donught from some gas station and theres no fucking jelly in it. that shits tragic man.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ha straight up for the motel celtic. Im a bather so i hate if there's no bath and im not much for television but that makes a room, so it sucks if the selections bad


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 25, 2015)

losing shit. I lose everything. it's so consistent every time it happens I become enraged at how ridiculous. I can't keep anything.


----------



## Cree (Feb 25, 2015)

When your flying a sign and some yuppie scum comes by with the.....get a job..take a bath BS. I'd like to bitch-slap them all with a trout.


----------



## Anagor (Feb 26, 2015)

_Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering._
- Yoda

scnr


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

xRastaxRuggzx said:


> dude I could go on for days with this shit. lets see, I hate new nickelodeon cartoons(Wtf, we get it, your never gonna be as great as Rocko's Modern Life) I hate greed, I hate being addicted to stuff, I hate dropping fuckin stitches, I hate getting books wet/dirty right before I finish and return them. I hate the lady at Walmart who asks why I would need to return two things of Olive Oil so quickly, I hate hearing internal manifestations of voices that could just be me gettin made fun of behind my back or it could be a sense of urgency to improve. I hate having stellar hearing due to the fact I hear alotta people make fun of me. I hate getting the munchies on trains. I hate that Dragon's Den venue in NOLA, I hate my hometown (Fuquay Varina, NC) I hate the residents of my hometown. I hate abusive relationships. I hate how everyone on chatroulette is jacking off when Im trying to hold conversations with them. I hate going to church every sunday to hear preachers lecture about how poverty and homelessness are sins. I hate people who dont confront you they just talk in another room in an audible voice untill they realize your right there and can hear them. These same people I also hate for always clearing their damned throats instead of communicating with me when they find a fault in something I am doing.


Lol about chatroulette so true [emoji12]


----------

